# 40gal stretch hex



## jello212 (Mar 1, 2010)

just wanted to share my newest tank. wife got it for me for christmas because the corner where the 210 was looked empty roflmao. its an Oceanic 45gal stretch hex. has a cherry stand with smoked glass door. decided to plant it. has play sand as substrate, 2 pieces of petrified wood and a big piece of driftwood. the driftwood has some anubias attached to it and one of the petrified woods has java fern around it. few other plants are an onion plant, small amazon sword, mermaids weed, one bunch of micro sword, and 2 other plants but cant remember what they are...lol. as far as fish, there are 2 neon butterfly molly, 1 creamsicle molly, 5 tiger barb, 5 emperor tetra, 2 dwarf honey gourami, 2 red claw crabs, 1 dragon scale plakat, and 1 neon tetra(lone survivor of a 5/$5). the lighting is all wrong but its what i had at the moment, plan to change to led soon, but the plants seem to like it so far, getting pretty good growth already(2 weeks). tank is kinda cloudy cause i stirred the sand up a bit when i added the driftwood yesterday. heres some pics.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

just use your 10,000k blayne and not the blues. i would switch the blues out for a 6,500k.


----------



## jello212 (Mar 1, 2010)

If I had some I would. This is all I have for now. And even these lights are long. Eventually want led so these are only temp.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, I understand. i had to put some t5 n.o. slim paq on the 75 till i can save up for 2-6 bulb t5 h.o. retro kit.


----------



## jello212 (Mar 1, 2010)

That's what's on my 110 reef. 6 x 54w t5ho. It will also be leds soon.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jello212 said:


> That's what's on my 110 reef. 6 x 54w t5ho. It will also be leds soon.


how much if you sell them?


----------



## jello212 (Mar 1, 2010)

Idk. Would have to have the replacements first. Ill deal with that when the time comes.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How fun! New tanks are always so neat to learn. So many factors to figure out. I love mollies though I have none. I also love the emperor tetras.


----------

